# Hope yall are doing okay



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey!


Yea.... it's me. I came out of the woodwork again for now. Finally changed my avatar since that baby I had in my pic is now 11 years old. LOL


Hey, I just wanted to reach out to the aquarium people here. I hope you are all doing as best you can. I hope this year hasn't been too hard on you all.


I hope your taking it day by day and doing what you can.


Keep safe okie? 

Jess


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Great to hear from you and welcome back!

What tanks (if any) do you have now?

My 27-year-old headstander, the last one, died last May, and I've since changed over my tank to a Congo biotope. The tank has been a great lockdown project. Props to Tails and Scales for delivering plants and fish to me repeatedly in the spring and summer, even though I'm in the east end (far from the store).

I'm immune-compromised so I've been pretty strictly isolating since March 2020. Normally I catch a lot of viruses and miss about 2 weeks of work out of every 6 being sick, and that's on a good year! I haven't had a single virus since I've been locked down. I haven't felt this healthy in decades. I've even been able to take virtual fitness classes twice a week, whereas I never used to be consistently well enough to take even one before. Of course, being single at this time sucks, but I'm really enjoying having the energy to do a lot of things that I haven't been able to do before.

Stay healthy, everybody!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awe its nice to see you!!! I am happy you are feeling great and more healthy! You are not kidding about catching less colds. Was I totally gross before and eating everyones germs? I think it may be true. I've been really lucky to not catch nearly as many colds and things like in past years.

My husband is actually a bit more sensitive as well and hes home for now. It's working out since we have kids and he does the school chores. (Yay!)
I hope you are still connecting okay to folks. My partner has been up and down, especially during the winter. I still get out and socialize to the extent of going to work and back. 

I just have a flex 15 on the go with crazy overgrown plants in it. Two turtles (still....omg) and some betta. I had more fish but my axolotl got big enough to eat the last one. I would really love to upgrade the tank to a 20 and keep some tetra or something in the 15 again. 

I am sorry to hear about the headstander!! 27 years old blows my mind... I do love congos though wow. I wish I had the space for a tank of those. I remember a tank at scarb town center at the old Pj's that had some congos in it and always loved them after that.


----------

